# Sweet Sixteen Discussion



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

A lot of intriguing matchups coming up on Thursday and Friday. 

Can you imagine if tiny Florida Gulf Coast beat mighty Florida?


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Duke/Michigan State, Indiana/Syracuse, Kansas/Michigan... upsets are fun, but the second weekend is always better when good teams win.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yup. Although I must admit I am totally wrapped up in FGCU.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'm on the FGCU bandwagon. They are one of the better teams I've seen so far.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Billy Donovan and the Gators would never live down losing to FGCU, if any team is going to come out and go at them hard right from the get go its going to be Florida, i think a double digit win for the Gators


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

call it now Oregon beats Louisville


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> Billy Donovan and the Gators would never live down losing to FGCU, if any team is going to come out and go at them hard right from the get go its going to be Florida, i think a double digit win for the Gators


Yeah, and also Florida is a lot better than Georgetown and SDSU. Gators might be the one team that can make Gulf Coast nervous.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Florida is a bad matchup for FGCU. I could see them beating Marquette or Miami (again) or Ohio State, but not Florida.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan looks like a team that could win it all judging by their talent, but I just don't trust Beilein to do it.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HERE WE GO !!!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

UM ice cold to start the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It was interesting to hear how everyone basically undersold Reggie Johnson's absence. The thing about Miami is, the rest of their bigs don't score in the paint, so their offense is strictly from the perimeter. I mean that African cat, can't make layups. He was a bigger loss than people were making it out to be, simply because he makes you notice him down low.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Lol African dudes a freshman, no doubt nerves in play there too.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Hurricanes gotta go to Khadji more, he's had the mismatch and is getting what he wants. Gotta get stops too, of course.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Zona willing to play D is a scary team. They got a load of talent and it's showing..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Zona's offense looking type terrible sans Lyons on the floor.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Laquinton Ross has hit some big shots in this tourney for OSU.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HOLY SHIT. No bigger shot than that one!!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> Rather Unique
> Star
> 
> Join Date: Aug 2005
> *Location: MIAlien*


cmon


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ATLien said:


> cmon


Don't hate. Been there since I signed up and I'm a ''kast fan. Suit me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse is a totally different team when they can put Fair and Southerland on the floor.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Overheard:

"Did Keita hit the floor head first!?"
"He doesn't have good hands."


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

The Syracuse team we've been watching all year starting to peak through the shine of that first half.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> It was interesting to hear how everyone basically undersold Reggie Johnson's absence. The thing about Miami is, the rest of their bigs don't score in the paint, so their offense is strictly from the perimeter. I mean that African cat, can't make layups. He was a bigger loss than people were making it out to be, simply because he makes you notice him down low.


Could believe Seth Davis would spend so much time talking about how the game would be played in the paint, Miami were missing their best post player, but I'm going to pick Miami anyway. The only credible predictions were: "Johnson is too important to Miami, particularly with respect to this matchup, so Marquette will win" or "It is hard to predict how Miami will respond to Johnson's absence, so I can't really make a prediction."

Really don't think Cuse or Indiana are particularly good.

I have purchased a FGCU shirt that says Dunk City.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know if Larkin was sick or what, but Miami can't win without him being great


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marquette guards for 40 minutes though. The fact that Miami had nobody (even with a size advantage) to post up, was a disappointing thing to see.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Cody Zeller is a fraud. Dude can't score unless he gets to the stripe.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The sound you here is Cody Zeller dropping to the mid-first round. Six shots blocked today? C'mon.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

To be fair, they are beating the shit out of him and he hasn't gotten a single call. I mean, I think Zeller sucks as a pro prospect, so I'm not arguing that, but he is getting jobbed right now.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

On the other side... Syracuse looked awful the last month of the season, but they are peaking at the right time. A second championship would give Boeheim a nice excuse to retire before be ends up like Bob Knight.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Rather Unique said:


> Cody Zeller is a fraud. Dude can't score unless he gets to the stripe.


Most NBA players have wingspans that are much larger than their height. Cody Zeller has a 6'8'' wingspan. No defense. Can't get shots over defenders. If he isn't getting those collegiate Hansbrough scrappy white guy fouls he's useless.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I would not want my favourite NBA team to draft Cody Zeller. And this is coming from a Hoosier fan. His stock isn't too high right now he might be better off staying in school. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Miami had tons of open shots they missed though. Marquette didn't make them miss those shots...they were just really cold.

Ohio State is lucky as shit. They must have blown the selection committee to get put into that cakewalk of a regional and now they've pulled two wins straight out of their asses.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Those arms aren't gonna grow, man. There's nothing he can improve in school. It wouldn't surprise me if he stayed, but it's not a good move necessarily unless he's concerned about flaming out so fast that he feels he needs a degree for his next job managing an Enterprise branch.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Only way staying in school helps baby zeller is if he pulls a Hansbrough and develops a serious J. That said, he's still a tempurpedic compared to the Muppet.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Well he's clearly not ready for the pro game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Too many lopsides games. Hoping today will be better.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

HKF said:


> The sound you here is Cody Zeller dropping to the mid-first round. Six shots blocked today? C'mon.


Yep. He does not play big at all. Jumping head-first into a defender is what smaller guards do, not big men. I think he's actually regressed over the course of the season. He looked great at the start, but I guess that was against lower-level competition.



> Cody Zeller is a fraud. Dude can't score unless he gets to the stripe.


He actually has a variety of ways to score, but hasn't been showing it lately. The reason he's been so highly-touted is because he can score back to the basket, face-up, can take the baseline, be in the right spot off the ball, can finish, and he's been working on that jumper. Unfortunately, he's been showing none of that lately, so what IU's been stuck with is a mediocre defender/rebounder on the collegiate level who hasn't been effective with touches.

But I fully expect Zeller to polish his game more this summer. He has a lot of the tools, including a good handle for a big, and he needs to ditch his bad habits that work well against 6'7" 220 pound Centers.



> I would not want my favourite NBA team to draft Cody Zeller. And this is coming from a Hoosier fan. His stock isn't too high right now he might be better off staying in school.


Nope, I wouldn't, either. I think a lot of his pro potential is out of the high post, but last night he showed zero knowledge of where to move the ball against the zone, and no confidence in his jump shot.



> Only way staying in school helps baby zeller is if he pulls a Hansbrough and develops a serious J. That said, he's still a tempurpedic compared to the Muppet.


He hits 3s in practice and has been getting pretty good at that 15 footer all season. I expect that with a summer of development and changes in the offense, he'll shoot it much more often next season.



> Those arms aren't gonna grow, man. There's nothing he can improve in school. It wouldn't surprise me if he stayed, but it's not a good move necessarily unless he's concerned about flaming out so fast that he feels he needs a degree for his next job managing an Enterprise branch.


You know, I think what bothers me about your posts is just how extreme you are. I hope you don't actually mean that he cannot improve on anything in school next year. Obviously, working on his jump shot, handle, passing, and kicking bad habits will help him in the NBA. In terms of draft stock, I'm not sure. At this point, Noel and Len have to go over Zeller, and possibly Bennett as well. Even Plumlee and Olynyk might be ahead of him. Then, of course, you have Dieng and Withey who should be pretty good role players. I think Zeller will come back next year much improved and hopefully with about 10 more pounds on him. Oladipo's a goner, and too bad that we're losing Watford, Hulls, and Elston as well. Noah Vonleh to the rescue!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Cody Zeller doesn't get drafted on his handle or passing or defense. He gets drafted on his ability to score in the post. He CAN get better at that, but whether he can do anything in college that will translate against actual good players is another question entirely. To be honest, you should be excited about my assessment because it means he'll stay at Indiana.

I don't think he's going to flame out immediately and manage an Enterprise, I said that the only reason he should stay in school is if he was concerned about that happening and felt that he NEEDED his degree as insurance.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Elijah Johnson with the early nut check.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I really like Releford. I'm looking at his stats and really amazed to find that he never shoots the ball. He seems to make some pretty tough shots.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

No way


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

that 3 was ridiculous


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Trey Burke is unconscious


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

What the hell, Johnson?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Turn down a layup to kick it out. LOL.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Michigan player of the game: Elijah Johnson.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

What a MF game!!! TREY DAY!! Give that man the POY like right now!!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Turn down a layup to kick it out. LOL.


That was nearly as dumb as the turnover to end the 1982 Title Game. Holy crap, Johnson. The play doesn't matter when the lane opens up like that. What a dummy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Is it bad that I don't care about this Duke/Michigan State game and want to watch FGCU/Florida instead?


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

HKF said:


> Is it bad that I don't care about this Duke/Michigan State game and want to watch FGCU/Florida instead?


Not in the least. Everybody outside of Duke/MSU's fanbases wants to see Dunk City.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Michigan State needs to put Payne on Plumlee, but then I don't know what you do with Nix. He probably sets better screens on his own defenders than Kelly does.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

The Eagles are at it again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This backcourt of Comer and Thompson are as good as anybody in the nation. I mean that seriously. Reggie Miller was right.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Donavan's not JT3 though. Florida is going to actually pressure and try to beat them down physically.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Curry is shooting out of his mind. He has 20 already.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

These FGCU guys really just don't give a ****. They just play. Incredible to watch in this day and age. And yes, I'm a Gator fan lol.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I think Izzo is about to have a meltdown. The Duke calls are getting out of control.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Dunk City might be over


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Do they not call traveling in college anymore? Both today and yesterday, the refs haven't been calling it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Duke played a pretty good game tonight, wasn't sure that they would. Assuming that they hold on, I sure as hell don't like having to play Louisville to get to the Final Four when basically every other potential opponent would be significantly easier...Sure would love to see FGCU come back.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

They need to bring back the S-curve. Louisville, Duke, and Michigan State being in the same region was absurd. Those were likely the top #1, #2, and #3 seeds in the tournament, all in the same region.

I think Duke is the only team left in the tournament that can beat Louisville because they are the only team in college basketball you aren't allowed to hand check. That bodes well for them in a potential matchup with Ohio State as well.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Duke/OSU would be Zebrafest 2013.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Mrs. Thang said:


> They need to bring back the S-curve. Louisville, Duke, and Michigan State being in the same region was absurd. Those were likely the top #1, #2, and #3 seeds in the tournament, all in the same region.
> 
> I think Duke is the only team left in the tournament that can beat Louisville because they are the only team in college basketball you aren't allowed to hand check. That bodes well for them in a potential matchup with Ohio State as well.


S-curve won't matter because the committee still uses antiquated, stupid metrics like RPI and RPI top 50 wins. They should just pick 5 really good computer metrics, average out the ranks, and seed that way. I mean, just as an example, Duke was arguably NOT the top #2 seed; most people said Miami was the top 2 and the team that got screwed out of a 1, and Ohio State was cruising and won the B1G Tournament.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There's no way that you can end up with the regionals as lopsided as they were this year without a lot of stupidity. The West was Cupcake city compared to the Midwest, whatever dumbass rules you use to arrive at that situation have to be scrapped, or you have to use some freaking common sense in applying the rules.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Diable said:


> There's no way that you can end up with the regionals as lopsided as they were this year without a lot of stupidity. The West was Cupcake city compared to the Midwest, whatever dumbass rules you use to arrive at that situation have to be scrapped, or you have to use some freaking common sense in applying the rules.


I agree. I'm a fan of one of the most over-seeded teams in the NCAA Tournament (Saint Louis) according to some of the pundits, but they paid us back by putting the Billikens as the 4 in the Midwest (which was played in San Jose, California). The West was comical. New Mexico as a 3 seed? Gonzaga as a 1 in the weakest region I've ever seen? The committee gift-wrapped Ohio State at least a trip to the Round of 8, and potentially further. 

The good news (I hope) is that the NCAA is on to the MWC's scheduling scheme (schedule D2 and lower teams instead of D1 buy games because out of division games don't count towards RPI) and they will get punished fairly.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Sidenote: Jay Wright is made for this tv gig.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Rather Unique said:


> Sidenote: Jay Wright is made for this tv gig.


Damn. I'd almost take lives for him to be the Billikens' head coach next year.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

SLU wasn't over seeded. New Mexico and Kansas State were over seeded. UNLV and UCLA were extremely over seeded. Maybe SLU should have been a 5, but whatever.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Nimreitz said:


> SLU wasn't over seeded. New Mexico and Kansas State were over seeded. UNLV and UCLA were extremely over seeded. Maybe SLU should have been a 5, but whatever.


I was hearing around here 7 seed the day of the A-10 final (Selection Sunday). I was hoping for a 6 to be honest with you.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Burke reminds me so much of Chris Paul on a collegiate level in terms of playing style and poise. How much of it will translate to the next level remains to be seen, but that comeback was quite incredible.


----------

